# Bombing in Fort Lauderdale.



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Asked @WABOOM if he could trade/sell 2 Nica Libre's Silver, which I wanted to sample. He just replied NO and to send him the address. So I did unsuspecting the assassination.

Thank you, never had any of these, especially De Nobili, wow what a potent aroma.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Class act indeed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done! @WABOOM


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

One good looking package. What are the little guys? Look like they came straight from a Clint Eastwood western. Explosions everywhere on here. We all might need to start getting our Mail x-rayed just to be on the safe side 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> One good looking package. What are the little guys? Look like they came straight from a Clint Eastwood western. Explosions everywhere on here. We all might need to start getting our Mail x-rayed just to be on the safe side
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk












Wise investment to keep destruction to a minimum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Wise investment to keep destruction to a minimum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That certainly seems prudent.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Wise investment to keep destruction to a minimum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha!!!!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice Hit @WABOOM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> One good looking package. What are the little guys? Look like they came straight from a Clint Eastwood western. Explosions everywhere on here. We all might need to start getting our Mail x-rayed just to be on the safe side
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


DeNobili.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> DeNobili.


Thanks I like having little guys like that for the commute to work. Plus I'm always looking to try new things.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

They are different. They are cheap. They rock.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I can see the conversation now.....
I love it!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol !!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice gesture Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hit big guy !


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Great hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice hit. Way to hook a brother up


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> I can see the conversation now.....
> I love it!


LOL, that's close.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Very Generous and Very Nice!!!


----------

